# Predator 2000 Generator Running Rough



## Jay Stevens (Feb 16, 2020)

I am enlisting you guys to help solve an issue with my Predator 2000 generator. The gen is surging/idling rough and I cannot figure it out.

Here is a video of the issue. 




Background:
I have used the gen for about 18-25 hours and i let it sit over the late fall and winter. Because of this I drained the gas tank, disassembled the carburetor and thoroughly cleaned the jets and carb in general. I also ran a carb cleaner additive for an hour - still having issues. I have checked the air intake, fuel lines, cleaned the spark plugs (even put new ones in).

The gen "works" but the surging with no load is unacceptable.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the gen is "hunting"
it is a dirty carb.
pm me if you need it cleaned right..

it takes an high power ultrasonic unit to clean them right..
hidden passages corked..

I do 3 to 4 of them each day here in the shop.
or if you can get a new carb cheap replace the carb.

the air passages get corked with white fuzz from the bad gasoline we have now days...

I use stabile for ethanol in all of my fuel and use 2x the treatment for any thing that may have fuel sitting longer than a month..

the seafoam treatment I use it in all fuel as well it works!!

did you use ethanol fuel in it??
yea some areas of the usa it is all you can get...
avoid it if you can...
there is trace salt in the ethanol... small amounts but enough to attack the aluminum and steel..

super hard on carbs in all engines!!


----------

